# Impossible changer icone



## tatsu33 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,


J'ai essayé de changer une icone de dossier en utilisant la méthode du copier coller...Et ca ne marche tout simplement pas.
J'ai essayé de copier l'icone d'un autre dossier...
J'ai essayé avec une image....

Merci



Dsl... J'ai trouvé... Les privilèges de dossiers etaient en lecture seule.....
Merci qd meme


----------

